

Indie Languages– Interview with Timothy Baldridge, Pixie’s Language Creator - pyotrgalois
https://medium.com/indie-programming-languages/indie-languages-interview-pixie-and-timothy-baldridge-cadbc36418dc

======
gigasquid
demo of startup time
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlDQTLRrcZI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlDQTLRrcZI)

